
CEO's and Crime - chollida1
http://clsbluesky.law.columbia.edu/2017/06/19/corporate-managers-and-crime
======
DarkKomunalec
"Convicting a major firm, especially of a serious felony that can lead to de-
licensing and debarment, often puts it out of business. Because the economic
and social structure of the United States depends so heavily on the existence
and survival of such firms, prosecutors understand that full prosecution is
unrealistic."

Interesting article, but this passage is grossly naive. Such a firm going out
of business means someone will purchase its assets in bankruptcy proceedings,
and more than likely continue whatever the firm used to do.

E.g., if Walmart goes out of business, hundreds of thousands won't go
unemployed and large sections of the US won't be left hungry, without any
stores nearby. Instead, competitors and startups will buy what used to be
Walmarts, and open new stores inside.

This sheds and uglier light on why prosecutors 'understand' full prosecution
is unrealistic.

